

GazeHawk (YC S10): On Accuracy - jgershen
http://www.gazehawk.com/blog/on-accuracy/

======
alttab
I'd like to know what goes into the loss in accuracy. At first you'd be
willing to try to say the extra background, or the quality of the camera.

But after a little thinking I bet its more because of the unknown angle,
possible variation in screen size, and where the user is sitting/the camera
mount position.

Is it users that don't track well, or a combination of them and their hardware
set up? If someone doesn't track well, does another person with a different
eye color then sit down in the same position and track better?

~~~
jgershen
The loss in accuracy between us and a custom hardware setup for eye-tracking
is primarily due to the fact that we're using a very different eye-tracking
method. The "gold standard" for eye-tracking involves shining an infrared LED
at the user's eye and measuring the reflection.

Since we're trying to use no custom hardware at all, we have to use machine
learning techniques to extract features from the visible-light image of the
user's eye. This is a lot more difficult than locating the bright spot in a
reflection, so there's a lot more that can go wrong.

------
mnemonicsloth
70 pixels? that ought to be good enough to implement an optical alt-tab.

i would agree to arbitrarily invasive monitoring of my web activity in
exchange for that.

details: special behavior for, say, the vestigial enter key to the right of
the space bar on my old MBP. When it's depressed, trigger exposé and start
tracking my point of fixation. As it's released, return from exposé with focus
on the window i was looking at.

or maybe aapl would pay? it's got more wow factor than spotlight or time
machine.

------
jgershen
Just some information about the accuracy of our eye-tracking software - people
have been curious, so I thought I'd share it with the community.

Feedback appreciated, as always!

------
jacquesm
I'm sorely tempted to become a customer of yours, one of these days, when I've
found the energy to rework my site it will probably happen.

